# Sheffield bobbers how to put on?



## Kphilip22 (Mar 3, 2011)

Heard they are great for steelhead, jus can't figure out how to put the darn things on. Searched the internet and the package with no dice they don't even have a website argh.


----------



## jhiggy11 (Jul 14, 2010)

There should be several little bands that come in the package with your floats. Take two of these and slide them on your line and then tie on your swivel. Then slide the ends of the float in the bands. There will be line running along the side of your float. Make sure you put some split shot under your float to weigh it down so it stands up will drifting. Hope this helps, if not I can post a picture for you.


----------

